# Rotar texto 180º



## roberto (Mar 3, 2004)

Hay alguna forma de rotar un texto 180º en una celda?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 5, 2004)

De lo que me doy cuenta con alignment, no.  Y tampoco sirve un "autoshape".  Aunque uno le da medio vuelto, el texto no gira.  

Lo que sí, se puede hacer (por lo menos con XL2002, no sé sobre versiones anteriores) es copiar la celda y *mientras sigue empujando su tecla de Shift* en el menu de Edit usted verá una opción para Paste Picture Link. Si haces el Paste de imágen, entonces, sí se puede darle vuelta y se ve boca abajo.


----------



## roberto (Mar 5, 2004)

Perfecto!!!!!
No sabes cuanto me has ayudado, muchas gracias..

He llegado a la conclusión que esta message board es el mejor en la red, por la rápidez en que contestan y que tiene a los mejores.

De nuevo gracias Greg
ray:


----------



## RalphA (Aug 26, 2004)

Greg y Roberto:  Yo puedo seguir las instrucciones de Greg y obtener la imagen; pero, no hallo como darle vuelta de ninguna manera!  Por favor, me podran decir el secreto?


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 27, 2004)

Rafa,

Cuando aparece el gráfico debe aparecer con seis (6) circulos blancos y un circulo verde.  Es nada más de agarrar el circulo verde y darle vuelta.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 27, 2004)

Ralph y Greg,

Como descubrí aquí con ****, esta opción es nueva en Excel XP.

http://www.dicks-blog.com/excel/2004/07/rotating_text.html


----------



## RalphA (Aug 27, 2004)

Ya veo!  como yo tengo Office 97, no obtengo el resultado descrito por Greg.  Con mi Excel 97, lo que obtengo es un rectangulo con seis cuadritos negros, solamente.  Los cuadritos me dejan cambiar el tamaño del rectangulo, al mismo tiempo que su contenido.  Pero, no se le puede hacer girar con este system en esta version de Excel.  

Fue interesante el desarrolo de este topico, por lo cual, de mi parte, muchas gracias.

Greg:  Como supo que me decian "Rafa"?

Juan Pablo:  Gracias por sus comentarios y por el "link".  Muy explicativo.

Mas tarde:  Bueno, para lo que vale, si no se puede lograr el giro de 180 grados con Excel97, por lo menos puede uno hacer un "Copy" (yo uso Ctrl+c), abrir Paint (o Paintbrush), hacer un "Paste" (yo uso Ctrl+v), ir al Menu, Image, Flip/Rotate, Rotate by Angle, y escoger 180 grados.  Luego, un puede hacer un Copy, ir a Excel, hacer un Paste, y, voila, aparece la inversion, o giro de 180 grados!    Ojala le sirva a algien.


----------

